# Bumper Leg For Tally 193/2nd place



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Since Tally True Love did his CD five years ago at age 2, I decided to do a bumper leg in Novice B before going to Open A in two weeks. I wondered if all the Rally O would have a negative affect, but no he was so attentive and makes it easy. I lost points when I just couldnt hear the judge in the noisy site, and I couldnt tell if he said Left turn or About turn. Other than that , we had a wonderful time and got a green and a red ribbon.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations and good luck in Open A


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay! Great job, nice score!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, that's awesome. Hug pretty Tally for me!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on the bumper leg.. always good to get an idea of what you will have before advancing and asking for more
Way to go !


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  Congratulations!

Can I ask where you are going in 2 weeks? I'll be heading up to the NH shows....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congrats to you and Tally


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats on your Q score and placement. And good luck in Open in a couple weeks.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Woohoo  Congratulations!
> 
> Can I ask where you are going in 2 weeks? I'll be heading up to the NH shows....


We are going to the Union Maine shows, if we survive West Springfield this week. I showed Mystic myself in Best Of Breed- was fun but Mark and Keystone beat us. We will see what the upcoming week holds. I didnt enter Tally in Springfield bc I have to do a title for a client dog. Are in Merrimack NH?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> Congrats on the bumper leg.. always good to get an idea of what you will have before advancing and asking for more
> Way to go !


It has been so many years of Rally O since his CD, I was curious. We had a funny, nice judge (Michael Calhoun), but was a little nervous bc not one person passed Open A before us. The ring was running so far behind it ended up clashing with goldens so it was hectic. Tally is a great partner bc he loves to heel, and I do not think has ever lost points there. I never have to worry where he is, I just have to worry about not making handler errors.

Showing Mystic in Best Of Breed was harder bc he is only 15 months and 66.4 lbs. The other males had their mature lions manes and where much bigger. However, it was a lot of fun. The judge made two of the pro handlers start over on their down and backs and do it again ( Eugene Blake?), so my win there for the day was just doing the pattern right, lol. I do not think I am going to be putting the Mammanos out of a job any time soon, but I am going to try GCH for Mystic while they have their contract with their special Bacardi through the end of the year.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck to you! 

Yes, I will be heading up to Merrimack - staying in a hotel & everything LOL My first away shows in at least 10 years; maybe more. Really nice footing for jumping at American K9



Ljilly28 said:


> We are going to the Union Maine shows, if we survive West Springfield this week. I showed Mystic myself in Best Of Breed- was fun but Mark and Keystone beat us. We will see what the upcoming week holds. I didnt enter Tally in Springfield bc I have to do a title for a client dog. Are in Merrimack NH?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats! What a fun weekend you had! Good luck in Union. Sunrise, I love American k9, such a beautiful facility!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Congrats to you and Tally and happy to hear you are showing Mystic for a bit. That must be pretty fun and special, keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am in Springfield MA right now- I could not be a pro handler- such a hard life with a different town/city every weekend. 3 weekends in a row? ZAUSTED, lol.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great job and good luck this weekend.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lucky Penny said:


> Congrats! What a fun weekend you had! Good luck in Union. Sunrise, I love American k9, such a beautiful facility!


I love their old fashioned popcorn machine! I want one.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am in Springfield MA right now- I could not be a pro handler- such a hard life with a different town/city every weekend. 3 weekends in a row? ZAUSTED, lol.


When Titan and I were showing heavily we were gone sometimes as much as two weekends a month. He could have shown more but my pocketbook said otherwise. 
I had everything packed in my car and never had to worry about forgetting things. It does get easier to travel when you have things down..Now it is like I am inventing the wheel.. it does get "zausting" having dogs in a motel and still trying to get their exercise before bed.. 
I have been thoroughly enjoying my year off!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> When Titan and I were showing heavily we were gone sometimes as much as two weekends a month. He could have shown more but my pocketbook said otherwise.
> I had everything packed in my car and never had to worry about forgetting things. It does get easier to travel when you have things down..Now it is like I am inventing the wheel.. it does get "zausting" having dogs in a motel and still trying to get their exercise before bed..
> I have been thoroughly enjoying my year off!


That is what it is- I travel with all my dogs always, so they need a sunrise hike and then a hike after the show so I dont feel they were cheated. It is so much actvity!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am in Springfield MA right now- I could not be a pro handler- such a hard life with a different town/city every weekend. 3 weekends in a row? ZAUSTED, lol.


There was a conversation I saw elsewhere with somebody looking for support for showing her own dog. I've never heard of something like that 
that's not "husband/parent" related.  

I wouldn't want to be a pro showing other people's dogs.... But it did go through my head that if somebody else were paying for my gas and hotel arrangements and even paying my entry fees!!!! I'd totally be going every weekend and going anywhere. :

We showed every weekend in June and part of July... so when we got into August and so far have only shown 2 weekends (1 AKC and 1 UKC)? It's been a very long dull month!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> That is what it is- I travel with all my dogs always, so they need a sunrise hike and then a hike after the show so I dont feel they were cheated. It is so much actvity!


I can't imagine the logistics of traveling with 5(?) dogs. How do you manage? Do you have others with you helping and are all the dogs in one vehicle? Are the rest crated while you show Mystic or whoever is being shown? Is finding a hotel that will accommodate you a problem? Lots of questions but just trying to understand how you can manage to do this.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Are you showing Tally in Union? If so, good luck!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

TheZ's said:


> I can't imagine the logistics of traveling with 5(?) dogs. How do you manage? Do you have others with you helping and are all the dogs in one vehicle? Are the rest crated while you show Mystic or whoever is being shown? Is finding a hotel that will accommodate you a problem? Lots of questions but just trying to understand how you can manage to do this.


The key to thriving on the road with five dogs is waking uu very, very early and frontloading breakfast and great hike/adventure in the 4am to 8am range before other hotel guests are doing their things. 

I have always traveled with my dogs, so they are the consumate road trippers. I used to teach English in boarding school, so when we had an off duty weekend, we would go away somewhere to get a break from the dorm, and always take the three dogs we had then. Because of that, I have twenty years of hotel gems and dog places in my head. There are so many great places that take dogs if you looks very carefully.

For me, I have specific places I love and know how to manage from Maine through NY state. I do have a harder time in unfamiliar parts of the country

. For example, at the Big E, I always stay at The Publick House in Sturbridge MA- not the fancy Inn but the cute "lodge" . This is close to four splendid hikes for the non-showing dogs, and I get up before sunrise and get going with them so they are tired, happy, and pottied. Many times, dog show friends know this, and will join me. Often times, I go with a friend and her dogs.

If it is hot (or too cold)for the hour 1/2 the goldens show, the dogs go in our handler's air conditioned rig in crates; if not they are fine in the car for such a short time. 

A few weeks ago I showed my own dog in BOB bc our handlers were off to a different part of the country, and they have a full time golden special. I did have to bathe him three times- which even for me is ridiculous, but I felt badly leaving him him from a hike just to stay clean. I would only do that though, when showing from home, in which case the other dogs stay with a fellow instructor at our training center right at home.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Megora said:


> There was a conversation I saw elsewhere with somebody looking for support for showing her own dog. I've never heard of something like that
> that's not "husband/parent" related.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be a pro showing other people's dogs.... But it did go through my head that if somebody else were paying for my gas and hotel arrangements and even paying my entry fees!!!! I'd totally be going every weekend and going anywhere. :
> ...


For me, I own a dog training center that offers classes 7 days a week. The shows I can attend are between class sessions or on holidays, so I have to plan on the calender really carefully if I want to go. For example, Mystic and Tally are entered in Cape Cod this weekend, but we have jampacked STAR Puppy, Rally, CGC, and Family Dog classes that we had to split in half , so I wont be able to go. My state Maine isnt the best, bc it is so far northeast that for lots of the year the closest show is West Springfield MA which is quite a trip in the snow.


----------

